# Carbon frame scratch or crack?



## redline09 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am a newbie road cyclist with a question about a Felt F3 carbon frame and fork.
I just bought the bike, new off eBay, and noticed that it has a scratch on the down tube that's 3/4 of an inch in length, and there is a small blemish -- that's a half circle in shape -- on the the carbon fork.
If these are cosmetic issues, I am not concerned.
Neither the scratch or the blemish appear deep. But if I rub a finger over them, I can feel a slight rough spot on both marks. 
Is this anything to worry about, or should I just stop fretting and ride?
Little stuff doesn't bother me at all. I just want to know if these are probably cosmetic issues, from a 2008 bike being bounced around a bike shop, or whether it could be a crack in the carbon.
The seller has a 'no returns' policy, so I don't expect much help from him.
Many thanks in advance for your help with this. I really appreciate it!
Best Regards,
Redline09


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

My friend,

Without even so much as a picture-any judgement you make will be more valid than anything anyone on the internet can say. Even if we had a picture to go on, these things are hard to tell.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The best advice I can give is to try the tap test. Use a nickel to tap around, then nearer the flaws - and over the areas. If the sound changes there's a chance the CF has been compromised. If not, I wouldn't fret about it, but would keep an eye on it to see if it grows/ spreads.

You're probably ok, but this is a perfect example of why buying used CF bikes (especially sight unseen) isn't always a good idea.


----------

